# Photo gallery review



## balanga (Oct 21, 2019)

Is anyone aware of any program that can be used to review a photo gallery of maybe 1000 pics where you can mark some for further review, ie deleting, copying, moving or some sort of processing?

Processing them on an individual basis is impossible.

Maybe a program like geeqie is able to do something like this with some sort of plugin...


----------



## Beastie (Oct 22, 2019)

Since you mentioned Geeqie, something like that might be possible using *Marks*. See its *Select* menu.

But you'll have to set these marks on an individual basis anyway, so I don't see how useful any of this may be. Also I don't think there's a way to save these marks so you'll have to finish everything in one go.

What are your criteria for choosing what to do with your files. Is it based on let's say file size, some metadata or anything like that that could easily be automated?


----------



## balanga (Oct 22, 2019)

Beastie said:


> Since you mentioned Geeqie, something like that might be possible using *Marks*. See its *Select* menu.
> 
> But you'll have to set these marks on an individual basis anyway, so I don't see how useful any of this may be. Also I don't think there's a way to save these marks so you'll have to finish everything in one go.
> 
> What are your criteria for choosing what to do with your files. Is it based on let's say file size, some metadata or anything like that that could easily be automated?



Unfortunately, Geeqie has stopped working, so I can't see how *Marks* works...



> root@S09:/ # geeqie
> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.7: version LIBAVFILTER_7 required by /usr/local/lib/libffmpegthumbnailer.so.4 not defined



The criteria is deleting bad quality photos... My wife takes hundreds if not thousands of them and never deletes any, so I was looking at viewing a batch and marking which I wanted to delete, rather than going through a dialogue box for each one. I'd just like to save the filename of each one marked, but can't think of any way of doing it.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 22, 2019)

Well then, many viewers will let you delete photos on the fly. No special marking/tagging needed.

If I were you I'd get Geeqie back working, because in *Preferences > Behavior*, you can untick *Confirm file delete* and tick *Enable Delete key* and you'll be able to delete every photo you don't want and it will load the next one automatically. And if you want to be super safe you can also tick *Safe delete* which will move files to a "trash" directory. A real walk in the park.

About that specific error, I have no idea, but make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## tankist02 (Oct 22, 2019)

Good advice about geeqie. I use it to cull my photos. Large thumbnails in the left pane and large view of the current image on the right. Enable "Safe delete" and disable "Delete confirm" for quick work.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 24, 2019)

balanga said:


> Is anyone aware of any program that can be used to review a photo gallery of maybe 1000 pics where you can mark some for further review, ie deleting, copying, moving or some sort of processing?
> 
> Processing them on an individual basis is impossible.
> 
> Maybe a program like geeqie is able to do something like this with some sort of plugin...


As already in previous postings mention graphics/geeqie in ideal for the task. The Mark funktion let you mark the images for further processing.



balanga said:


> The criteria is deleting bad quality photos... My wife takes hundreds if not thousands of them and never deletes any, so I was looking at viewing a batch and marking which I wanted to delete, rather than going through a dialogue box for each one.


Again, Geeqie's Mark funktion does exactly what you have in mind.



balanga said:


> I'd just like to save the filename of each one marked, but can't think of any way of doing it.


The marked images are saved in a file as list in ~/.config/geeqie/marks. The markings are attached at the end of the images file name as numbers, the numbers are given from a binary sequence, 4 for mark 3, 32 for mark 6, etc. Note that the list is only updated (saved) when quiting Geeqie.



balanga said:


> Unfortunately, Geeqie has stopped working, so I can't see how *Marks* works...
> 
> root@S09:/ # geeqie
> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.7: version LIBAVFILTER_7 required by /usr/local/lib/libffmpegthumbnailer.so.4 not defined


Geeqie is running fine on 12.0-RELEASE p10. Is the local repository catalogue updated and the installed packages on latest version of the tracked repository? If yes, had the system been hard resetted lately (inconsistend file system)?


----------



## balanga (Oct 24, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Geeqie is running fine on 12.0-RELEASE p10. Is the local repository catalogue updated and the installed packages on latest version of the tracked repository? If yes, had the system been hard resetted lately (inconsistend file system)?



Thanks for the suggestions about reviewing a gallery... As for the geecie error, it's difficult to figure out what could be wrong. I have several systems and it works fine on some and doesn't on others. Doesn't seem to be related to the patch level - all use 12.0-RELEASE.

I'd like to figure out exactly what this error means and why I get it on some systems but not others...


> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.7: version LIBAVFILTER_7 required by /usr/local/lib/libffmpegthumbnailer.so.4 not defined


----------

